
The Mystery of Hieronymus Bosch - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/08/18/mystery-of-hieronymus-bosch/
======
keithnz
My dad was a bosch nut, I remember as a teenager we went all over europe to
see various bosch paintings that were scattered around the place. Ended up
going to obscure but fascinating places.

------
dblock
[https://m.artsy.net/artist/hieronymus-
bosch](https://m.artsy.net/artist/hieronymus-bosch) is a good collection, also
there's a show in Madrid through September, [https://www.artsy.net/show/museo-
nacional-del-prado-bosch-th...](https://www.artsy.net/show/museo-nacional-del-
prado-bosch-the-5th-centenary-exhibition)

------
CamperBob2
Long-winded article, but interesting.

Shame the photos aren't larger, because with Bosch the devil and the virtues
are both in the details.

~~~
Intermernet
I love this hi-res online version of "The Garden of Earthly Delights"
[https://tuinderlusten-jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en#](https://tuinderlusten-
jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en#)

~~~
lpaone
This is pretty spectacular. Do you know of any other interactive hi-res
paintings like this?

As a lover of art and someone interested in education, this would be a great
way of educating people about art.

~~~
Intermernet
There is the Google art and culture project which is also pretty great.
[https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/u/0/?hl=en-
gb](https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/beta/u/0/?hl=en-gb)

------
ttctciyf
If you're intrigued by the interpretation of Bosch's famous tryptich in this
article, you may like to read an interesting alternative take, at
[http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/246864](http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/246864)

